# Riding SW of Houston (Richmond area)



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

My wife and I are visiting relatives and friends in the Houston area next weekend. I'm riding with some friends on Saturday, but need a route around the Richmond area for Friday (I'll be on my own).

What are the farm-to-market road like? I was thinking about riding south on 762, then Farm-To-Market 2759, then take a right on YU Jones Road to loop around Smithers Lake and catch 762 back north.

Or, maybe FM 2218 southwest out of town to Pleak, then Pleak Rd southeast to 2977/Minonite Rd to Ricefield Rd, wind my way to 762 north?

Or, based on other threads, I can drive north to the Montgomery area (although, according to Google maps, that's a 1.5 hour drive from Richmond).

Any ideas would be most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

FM roads are extremely varied - from those with wide shoulders, to no shoulders at all. I don't know any of those - I'm further to the south, and ride both extremes depending on the traffic on the roads. There are FM's that are on the narrow side with no shoulder, with substantial speedy traffic. Those are to be avoided. 

You might check the Starva Global Heatmap for the area and routes you're thinking about riding. The heavily traveled routes are usually decent, even if not ideal.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

ibericb said:


> FM roads are extremely varied - from those with side shoulders, to no shoulders at all. I don't know any of those - I'm further to the south, and ride both extremes depending on the traffic on the roads. There are FM's that are on the narrow side with no shoulder, with substantial speedy traffic. Those are to be avoided.
> 
> You might check the Starva Global Heatmap for the area and routes you're thinking about riding. The heavily traveled routes are usually decent, even if not ideal.


Thanks! I'll definitely look at the Strava link.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey ibericb - quick question on the Strava Heatmap. The darker the color means the more users have ridden that road/route? Based on the heatmap, it looks like the roads I mentioned above are doable.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

You can play with the schemes on the heatmap to make it more or less visible as you like. You'll need to make your own decision, but generally more heavily traveled routes are better bets. I would, however, recommend driving it at least the day before - watch for things like disappearing shoulders that force you into a busy traffic lane, etc.

Bring your water bottles- looking at 78-79 this weekend.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

ibericb said:


> You can play with the schemes on the heatmap to make it more or less visible as you like. You'll need to make your own decision, but generally more heavily traveled routes are better bets. I would, however, recommend driving it at least the day before - watch for things like disappearing shoulders that force you into a busy traffic lane, etc.
> 
> Bring your water bottles- looking at 78-79 this weekend.


ibericb - Hey bud - didn't know you were in the area. I'm up in Montgomery.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

mikiek said:


> ibericb - Hey bud - didn't know you were in the area. I'm up in Montgomery.


Cool! I'm actually in Lake Jackson, which is about as far south as you are north.

Weather has been a drag this spring. Really unusual


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

The wife and I had a great time in Texas last week. Based on ibericb's recommendation, here is the route I mapped out using the Strava Heatmap:


----------

